
Better than E-Ink: Tcl NXTPAPER – New Reflective LCD with no blue/backlight - tyler109
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lzgij1q_W1Y&feature=youtu.be
======
phonon
How is this different from a commercial transflective display, like
[https://www.winstar.com.tw/products/tft-lcd/transflective-
tf...](https://www.winstar.com.tw/products/tft-lcd/transflective-tft.html) or
[https://www.distronik.com/tft-lcd/transflective-sunlight-
rea...](https://www.distronik.com/tft-lcd/transflective-sunlight-
readable.html) ?

------
shannifin
Wish they showed a bit more, I'd be interested to see how video or animations
look on it.

I often get headaches that make looking at digital screens painful, even when
dimmed. I'd be curious to see if a display like this would help.

------
gen3
This seems pretty similar to the SHARP memory LCD displays that came out a
while ago. I wonder if it has the same performance. That short demo looked
pretty choppy.

------
messo
I want this in a 27"-ish monitor for programing and text work in general!

------
anotheryou
So like a gameboy

------
gandalfian
Wonder what happened to Pixel Qi screens? Where they actually better? They
come and they go before you get to see them for real.

~~~
tyler109
The RLCD technology is actually much more advanced than PixelQi tech. The
first recent commercial attempt of a RLCD display was a black and white tablet
from Hisense, check here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s4dJu2_ur8&t=2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8s4dJu2_ur8&t=2s)
and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXqCTk7FjLw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXqCTk7FjLw)

